# rage 2 blade



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

has anyone shot the rage 2 blades and how do they shoot. Also do they have good penetration and blood loss when you shoot a deer with them.


----------



## non-typical (Dec 24, 2007)

heck yes they shoot nice, never shot a deer with one but they fly great :beer:


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

I have shot 5 deer with them this year and they are "AWESOME" every one has been a complete pass through and they don't go far at all


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

Great BH! I like Grim Reapers better. But here's a pic of a rage exit wound:


----------



## non-typical (Dec 24, 2007)

hey blood, are you sure that deer was not hit by a cannon??? lol jk


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

You should see the blood spurts.... :beer:


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

what sort of speed does it take for those to open up?


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

little hole lol


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

here is another two blade broadhead to look at. I will be ordering some soon to see how they fly. Nice to see they beveled them for RW and LW fletching.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/ListProduct.asp?offset=6


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah the rages just went up in price too.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I shot 'em a little bit last season. I loved 'em untill one of the tips snapped in half :******: On my backup arrow one of the blades broke off, too. I can't even remember what caused it to break but it really really ****** me off, 5 miles from the closest town and 20 from the closest town with an archery shop...

They're wicked broadheads that'd leave a great trail but I won't use them because of how brittle they are. The last thing I'd want is to have that massive 180 class buck under my stand and have the blades break off hitting a rib.

They never stayed closed in my quiver either. Every time I'd take one out the blades would be open and I'd have to make the extra movement to close them again. I lost the chance at two deer because they caught me fiddling with the rages while I was stalking them.

If they'd get those problems fixed I'd shoot 'em in a heartbeat this next season, but untill they make them tougher, I'll be using other tips.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

I recently bought the Rage three blade heads. They fly great. The shop I bought them from swears by them. 
We'll see


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i love the way they fly, never been pulled back on a deer. was wonder what about turkeys?? any thoughs shooting through shoot through mesh.


----------

